# Stables/farm thing, Blairgowrie, Scotland oct 09



## spacepunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Came upon this by chance as I stopped at roadwork traffic-lights whilst zooming thru Blairgowrie. Not too sure what it was used for, but obviously it's some kind of animal/farm thing.​


----------



## Misstee (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely place - nice find.

Be interesting to find out what sort of farm it was if anyone knows.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice shots there. Labb P.M sent.


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good find, still partially in use as there's fresh hay in the racking

Actually, just seen where this is! There are some other great locations VERY close by that I did earlier in the year & when I went the farm in the map was still in use!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 14, 2009)

Misstee said:


> Be interesting to find out what sort of farm it was if anyone knows.



Looks like it could have been used for intensive pig farming at some time - a procedure well out of favour with the more responsible retailers of pork and its products in this enlightened age!


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, see the last picture, it's like a giant shower room with the holes in the ground acting as drainage. The feeding troughs were quite low as well, so I'm surmising, pigs; clean 'em, feed 'em and send them of to slaughter.


----------



## Misstee (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking at the pics again, Dirus, think you're on the money there. Still an interesting place though even with the poor piggy history.


----------



## prestoncheryl (Dec 27, 2021)

escortmad79 said:


> Good find, still partially in use as there's fresh hay in the racking
> 
> Actually, just seen where this is! There are some other great locations VERY close by that I did earlier in the year & when I went the farm in the map was still in use!


Hi I’m visiting blairgowrie tomorrow can you give advice on any places I can go to do some urban exploring and a bit of ghost huntin? tia


----------



## Hayman (Dec 28, 2021)

The sixth photo shows a typical pig sty layout, albeit in concrete rather than wood or brick - with a roofed area and an outside space. Nothing very intensive about this centuries-old design. The last shot does look like a shower pen, with the slatted floor to take the water and detritus.


----------

